# Sustaining piano sound



## Kareemo (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi,
does anyone know, how to create this sustaining piano sound at 0:05?
I´m working with Logic Pro X and look for a plugin or anything else to mimic this kind of effect.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 10, 2016)

You could achieve that sound with granular synthesis or FFT stretching. Try Paulstretch or Granulate.

You would need to start with the original sample to preserve the percussive start to the note, then fade into the stretched version to get the sustain.


----------



## Kareemo (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Will,
Granulate sounds very convincing to me. I really like the built-in presets as well.
Thanks!


----------



## Matt Hawken (Jan 11, 2016)

Granulate is awesome!

I will also suggest that as you're in Logic, you can also do something like this with the pedalboard. One of the delay pedals (True Tape Delay, I think) has a Freeze button which will give you that infinite sustain sound. Just automate it on shortly after playing the chord and it'll hold it forever. It will probably colour the sound slightly so if you want a cleaner signal Will's suggestions are better. This is just a quick and dirty way of doing it with the plugins you already have.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 11, 2016)

Another cheap and dirty method is loading a long white noise sample into a convolution reverb. That will freeze whatever you throw at it.


----------



## paoling (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm in love with the Alva Noto + Sakamoto sound (although I prefer the pieces on Insen than this re-edit of Brian Eno's tune). They are one of my references for glitch music, along the work of many great Japanese musicians.

I'd suggest http://fluffyaudio.com/demo2015/shop/timedrops/ (TimeDrops) as well, but to be fair this effect is just a series of cuts around the piano recording of Sakamoto. There are plugins for this, like Artillery and Izotope Stutter Edit, but if you don't need to do this in realtime you can just cut & copy a sustained piano part on your DAW.
Disable any "avoid clicks" feature to keep the beauty of glitches unaltered or crossfade the the clips if you want to keep it as a flowing pad.

I'm excited to listen to their new OST for Inarritu's "The Revenant" movie.


----------



## Kareemo (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks! I will have a look at all of your suggestions. It's great to have so much different approaches. I'm also very excited of the new soundtrack, especially how it works with the picture.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 14, 2016)

willbedford said:


> Another cheap and dirty method is loading a long white noise sample into a convolution reverb. That will freeze whatever you throw at it.


great trick! thanks


----------

